# Lifetime or "All-in" deals (help)



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

Here's my situation

I used to be a retail Tivo customer from 2008-2012. I then moved, got RCN, and used RCN's Tivos (which had built-in VOD). I am now moving to an area with just Fios and Comcast and will be getting Fios.

I understand that some people are getting retention deals on lifetime service. What kind of deals are people seeing? Would I be eligible as a user of non-retail Tivos? What is the best contact point for trying to get something

Also, I have seen some offers on ebay for used Roamios with lifetime service. If these break down, is the lifetime service transferable?

Thanks


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I have never heard of a deal to match your situation. 

TiVo offers a service to repair broken boxes, price depends upon age. Most failures are hard drive related, an easy at home fix.


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

Even absent a special retention deal is there any way to get lifetime for under the $600 I'm seeing on the tivo site?


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

It's called All In now. TiVo isn't making deals as in the past.
A retention deal coming from RCN, your welcome to call TiVo but my guess would be nope!
The TiVo Bolt is the new kid on the block, you get a free year of service if you buy one and just recent TiVo has reinstated monthly and yearly service options. All In/Lifetime is pricey.
You might call TiVo and see if they have deals on Roamio's left but your best bet may be on eBay at this point.
Comcast On Demand is said to work on the higher end Roamio Pro/Plus and I'm guessing maybe the Bolts but I don't know personally about the Bolts.
With all the Demand options available on TiVo now combined with Smart TV's and or Roku or something like it i don't think you're miss not having On Demand. I sure didn't and it's been a very long time for me now.

BTW, TiVo has been sold to Rovi, I'm sure the winds of change are blowing, blowing to where is the question.

Good luck!

Sent from my LG G4 using Tapatalk.


----------



## toricred (Mar 9, 2004)

I can attest to the fact that XFinity on Demand also works on the Bolt.


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

I hear you on the vod but when we had Comcast we had a lot of customer service experiences that were.... Sub optimal and will not be returning to them.


----------



## dahacker (Jan 14, 2004)

fyodor said:


> I hear you on the vod but when we had Comcast we had a lot of customer service experiences that were.... Sub optimal and will not be returning to them.


I doubt smarter words have ever been written here.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

fyodor said:


> I hear you on the vod but when we had Comcast we had a lot of customer service experiences that were.... Sub optimal and will not be returning to them.





dahacker said:


> I doubt smarter words have ever been written here.


Comcast has long had a well-earned reputation for bad customer service, but I feel that they have improved vastly in this area over the last five years or so. It is clear to me that they have made a concerted effort to address the weaknesses in their system through reorganization and an increased emphasis on customer satisfaction, although consolidation of regional systems is an on-going process and impacts particularly on billing, which is still quite problematic.

I deal with Comcast both as an individual subscriber and as coordinator for my HOA's bulk services arrangement, and whenever I've encountered issues that first- or second-tier support personnel were unable to resolve, I've always gotten satisfaction through the ombudsman channels available via the Help & Support Forums, social media, or by e-mail to the Corporate VP for CS.

Really, when you consider that we are using third-party equipment, the level of support from Comcast is quite extraordinary (e.g., compare the response from your TV, AVR, or computer manufacturer in a similar situation). I've had TiVo units with a Comcast-supplied CableCARD since 2009 and am extremely happy with the quality and reliability of the service. I know it's an unfair comparison given their vastly different scales, but I only wish TiVo CS were half as helpful or responsive as Comcast has been regarding the interoperability of the two systems.

I think a lot depends on your attitude, persistence, and willingness to deal with the technology. My wife, for example, thinks our A/V system is far too complex and problematic. I think it's a fabulous boon to our quality of life, and the occasional troubleshooting headaches are just part of the price of admission.


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

First, I would wait until first or second week of June. Some new pricing might come out for the summer. Second, look for TiVo Roamios with lifetime online. Do you have your old TiVo?


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

I am glad that you have had better experiences.

My issues had nothing to do with technical complexity and everything to do with customer service. All of my interactions with them from installation (five visits) to technical problem resolution to even shutting down my service were terrible. I was told a technician was on his way and would be there in ten minutes over and over only to have him show up two hours later. After painstakingly explaining my issues they would send technicians who were not able or authorized to install cablecards. One technician left mid-installation after assuring me that the software update that was downloading would fix my problem (shockingly it did not).

My problems with them had nothing to do with my "willingness to deal with the technology." I've built and run home HTPC systems and am quite willing to "deal with the technology."

As for my "attitude" and "persistence" I have never had this type of terrible dissatisfaction with any other company. I don't want to have to improve my "persistence" or change my "attitude" to watch television or access the Internet.

If they've gotten better that's great but I'm not going to deal with them again if I have any alternatives.



chiguy50 said:


> Comcast has long had a well-earned reputation for bad customer service, but I feel that they have improved vastly in this area over the last five years or so. It is clear to me that they have made a concerted effort to address the weaknesses in their system through reorganization and an increased emphasis on customer satisfaction, although consolidation of regional systems is an on-going process and impacts particularly on billing, which is still quite problematic.
> 
> I deal with Comcast both as an individual subscriber and as coordinator for my HOA's bulk services arrangement, and whenever I've encountered issues that first- or second-tier support personnel were unable to resolve, I've always gotten satisfaction through the ombudsman channels available via the Help & Support Forums, social media, or by e-mail to the Corporate VP for CS.
> 
> ...


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

chicagobrownblue said:


> First, I would wait until first or second week of June. Some new pricing might come out for the summer. Second, look for TiVo Roamios with lifetime online. Do you have your old TiVo?


I might have given it to a friend but I don't think that she's used it.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

fyodor said:


> I am glad that you have had better experiences.
> 
> My issues had nothing to do with technical complexity and everything to do with customer service. All of my interactions with them from installation (five visits) to technical problem resolution to even shutting down my service were terrible. I was told a technician was on his way and would be there in ten minutes over and over only to have him show up two hours later. After painstakingly explaining my issues they would send technicians who were not able or authorized to install cablecards. One technician left mid-installation after assuring me that the software update that was downloading would fix my problem (shockingly it did not).
> 
> ...


My remarks were not directed to you personally but were rather more general in nature.

If you've had bad experiences in the past it's understandable that you might not want to revisit the company that disappointed you. I'm simply pointing out that Comcast made a corporate decision to address a glaring weakness in their level of customer support. There's still ample room for improvement (particularly in the training of first- and second-tier personnel), but the progress is notable.

I conducted thorough research in performing due diligence for our 10-year BSA, and Comcast was the clear winner among local MVSP's in the combination of product, pricing, and support.


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

I didn't mean to snap at you. The pissy tone of my post, which the mere suggestion of going back to Comcast evokes in me, is among the reasons that I'll be staying away....


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

fyodor said:


> I didn't mean to snap at you. The pissy tone of my post, which the mere suggestion of going back to Comcast evokes in me, is among the reasons that I'll be staying away....


That's probably wise.

Same reason I do not communicate with any of my ex-wives.


----------



## dahacker (Jan 14, 2004)

chiguy50 said:


> Comcast has long had a well-earned reputation for bad customer service, but I feel that they have improved vastly in this area over the last five years or so. It is clear to me that they have made a concerted effort to address the weaknesses in their system through reorganization and an increased emphasis on customer satisfaction, although consolidation of regional systems is an on-going process and impacts particularly on billing, which is still quite problematic.
> 
> I deal with Comcast both as an individual subscriber and as coordinator for my HOA's bulk services arrangement, and whenever I've encountered issues that first- or second-tier support personnel were unable to resolve, I've always gotten satisfaction through the ombudsman channels available via the Help & Support Forums, social media, or by e-mail to the Corporate VP for CS.
> 
> ...


That is an extreme Bizarro Comcast world you are experiencing compared to the rest of us. Here is just my latest epic interaction with their "improved" customer service:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=539696


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

dahacker said:


> That is an extreme Bizarro Comcast world you are experiencing compared to the rest of us. Here is just my latest epic interaction with their "improved" customer service:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=539696


Not Bizarro at all. As I've said, the first- and second-tier CSR's need better training; your experience is a demonstration of that deficiency. But, in fairness, your situation appears to have been complicated by some wiring issues in your vacation home and by your limited availability to receive the service call. In retrospect, moreover, you might have avoided some of the hassles if you had contacted the dedicated Comcast CableCARD support center for assistance at the outset.

In the end they did wind up resolving your problem and without charging you for the service call, so there's that.

Let's face it, Comcast is a profit-hungry mega-corporation that still (for the time being) enjoys a monopoly or near-monopoly in many of its markets. As your experience illustrates, they still have CS deficiencies; but their current level of support is miles ahead of where it used to be, and IMO it outshines most of the competition in their field.

Perhaps you are correct that my viewpoint is not typical. But then I am not the typical consumer: I am knowledgeable, resourceful and persistent; I am also retired and thus have the time to devote to getting even minor problems resolved to my satisfaction. Most people don't have the time or the willingness to advocate for themselves, and I can understand that; but they then leave themselves at the mercy of a provider who is mainly interested in maximizing corporate profitability. That's Consumerism 101 in our capitalist society.

I've engaged with Comcast in both the bulk-services and individual subscriber arenas for many years now. Judging their performance over the past five years or so, I am highly satisfied with their responsiveness and flexibility, and with the value we are receiving (speaking for myself and for my 335-member HOA). YMMV and you can just consider my input one data point in the argument.


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

fyodor said:


> I might have given it to a friend but I don't think that she's used it.


You should try to find it. That gets you a new starting point with TiVo CSRs.


----------



## dahacker (Jan 14, 2004)

chiguy50 said:


> Not Bizarro at all. As I've said, the first- and second-tier CSR's need better training; your experience is a demonstration of that deficiency. But, in fairness, your situation appears to have been complicated by some wiring issues in your vacation home and by your limited availability to receive the service call. In retrospect, moreover, you might have avoided some of the hassles if you had contacted the dedicated Comcast CableCARD support center for assistance at the outset.


1. I did call the dedicated Comcast CableCARD support center FIRST. 
2. The wiring was fully functional and had nothing to do with channel authorization problems.

Back to the OP....My Tivo account still includes all of my old series 2 and series 3 Tivos and considers them active. This is despite selling all of them on eBay years back and transferring their lifetime to the new users. If the OP had lifetime the past, they should login to their Tivo account and check if Tivo considers that they are still active. This might prove favorable in getting a deal on a new Tivo.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

I have a Roamio Pro for 2.5 years, but had an XL4 for 1.5 years before (ERT let me trade my XL4 in for my RP for $200 + warranty then, special deal). I did not get LS at the time (who knew the Tivo would last). Anyway after watching the threads for quite a while and saw some people get LS for $199.99, I called today. Before they were giving some for $99, but they still have this $199 deal. The Advanced Billing rep went away to see if they would do it for $99, but came back with the excuse "there was no button" to process at that rate. What BS. They could have issued a credit . They offered me the $199 or $6.95 a month, currently I pay $12.99 (was lowered over a year ago from $14.99).

So I took the LS. If they ever come out with a Bolt Pro and I decide to buy one, at least I can use the Roamio Pro forever to transfer stuff back and forth.

Who knows how long this "promo" will be around.


----------

